# Please help, hole in head due to disbudding....Updated



## porkchop48 (Jun 9, 2013)

Little red is my 2 month old boer buckling. 

Been through rough times with Red ( bacterial scours - fixed, infected disbudding site - fixed) and now that the cap has fallen off there is a hole. 

It is a small hole maybe an 1/8 of inch but still a hole.  The site looks much better now that the nasty part has fallen off and the infection is gone.   Itis nice and pink and healthy looking tissue around the outside. 

I can call the vet in the morning if I need to but in the mean time do I need to do anything?  Cover it? Bandage it?  Spray it?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 9, 2013)

Good grief, you've had a time with that goat!!!

I'd maybe put a loose bandage over it, just to keep dirt out and call the vet tomorrow.  I bet he'll be fine, but of course these things always come up on the weekend don't they?

Let us know what the vet says tomorrow.

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (Jun 9, 2013)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Good grief, you've had a time with that goat!!!
> 
> I'd maybe put a loose bandage over it, just to keep dirt out and call the vet tomorrow.  I bet he'll be fine, but of course these things always come up on the weekend don't they?
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Jun 9, 2013)

For sure have a vet out to look at it.  A long time ago I had a heifer disbudded late by a vet, and it left holes (into the sinus cavity) open.  I was to clean it with a rinse of betadine/water, and she was put on antibiotics.  I'm not sure if goat horns leave holes into the sinus or not, so you better get vet advice yet.  Eventually the cows skull grew bac, so will your goats if you make sure it does not get infected.  Until you get the vet out, bandage the head (use nonstick pads on the hole so it doesn't stick and you can clean it if need be) because food, straw, dirt, flies, etc, can get inside that cavity and cause a heck of an infection.  And for sure get a vet to look at it and make sure how to clean it, etc, because vet care has probably changed some as to how to deal with it since I had my cows horns removed 20+ yrs ago.  Keep it covered, but also keep it clean!!!!!!


----------



## babsbag (Jun 10, 2013)

BHOBCFarms said:
			
		

> For sure have a vet out to look at it.  A long time ago I had a heifer disbudded late by a vet, and it left holes (into the sinus cavity) open.  I was to clean it with a rinse of betadine/water, and she was put on antibiotics.  I'm not sure if goat horns leave holes into the sinus or not, so you better get vet advice yet.  Eventually the cows skull grew bac, so will your goats if you make sure it does not get infected.  Until you get the vet out, bandage the head (use nonstick pads on the hole so it doesn't stick and you can clean it if need be) because food, straw, dirt, flies, etc, can get inside that cavity and cause a heck of an infection.  And for sure get a vet to look at it and make sure how to clean it, etc, because vet care has probably changed some as to how to deal with it since I had my cows horns removed 20+ yrs ago.  Keep it covered, but also keep it clean!!!!!!


Yes, it can cause a hole into the sinus cavity. Had a buck that had bad scurs and I had them surgically removed (never again) and it left an opening into the sinus cavity and it got infected. It was a mess. I used a ladies panty liner with a sticky strip on it stuck to a long strip of gauze as a bandage, tied it under his chin. Worked really well. I also used SWAT fly spray. 

Good thing you are seeing the vet.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 10, 2013)

If done late, it can defintely cause a hole into the sinus cavity.  It is not a problem, if you don't get infection in the cavity.  I've heard a difference of opinion from two vets as to if it is better to seal the hole, or leave it open.


----------



## porkchop48 (Jun 10, 2013)

I did get a hold of the vet this morning.   He was very helpful and reassuring. 


He told me to give it a good rinse and told me how to do it but offered to do it if I did not feel comfortable doing it and apply a bandage for a few days.   He said to keep an eye on it and keep it clean and he should be fine. 

So little Red is now sporting a "knuckle " bandage on his head and wearing it like a champ.   We also put a tiny dab of antibiotic cream in it before applying the bandage...


I so love that goat. 

Thank you all for your suggestions and well wishes. 

I guess this now can be moved from the emergencies forum.


----------

